# Cserpálni



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Ěszakkelet Magyarországon utóbb felfigyeltem a (nyilván szláv eredetű)  _cserpálni _igére. Mivelhogy ismerem a szó szlovák változatát, értem a jelentését, de a magyar nyelvben spontán nem használnám.

A kérdésem az, hogy ismeritek-e ez a szót, illetve használjátok-e?

Előre köszönöm a válaszaitokat.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis,
Kb. 8 éve hallom/hallottam (ritkán) (mióta itthon vagyok megint), de nem tudom, mit jelent. Használni emiatt nem is használom. 
Egyébként mit jelent?


----------



## francisgranada

Azt jelenti, hogy "meríteni", "szivattyúzni". Tehát se nem egyszerűen _meríteni_, se nem _szívni_, hanem inkább a kettő együtt ... Főleg kútban található vízre, esteleg hordókban tárolt borra vagy pálinkára  használják.


----------



## AndrasBP

Nem ismertem a magyarban ezt a szót, de mivel tudok oroszul, a jelentésére rájöttem volna (черпать - meríteni). Gondolom, a szlovák alak is hasonló.


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> Gondolom, a szlovák alak is hasonló.


Igen, szinte azonos: _čerpať_. Tehát a válaszaitok alapján,  a magyarban nem egy közhasználatú igéről, hanem inkább regionális/tájnyelvi szóról van szó, ahogy sejtettem.


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> inkább regionális/tájnyelvi szóról van szó


A google találatok alapján is ez rajzolódik ki: kimondottan ÉK-magyarországi tájszónak tartják.
Egy szlovák cikkben is említik:
*Východoslovenské slová v maďarčine*


----------



## francisgranada

Szia AndrasBP. Nem tudtam, hogy "felvidékiül" is értesz  ...


----------

